
Vamos Deploy; deploying software that works - nathancope
https://www.vamosdeploy.com/
======
nathancope
Thanks Ninad. I would like you to read this interesting article from our blog:

[http://vamosdeploy.blogspot.co.uk/2016/02/the-down-to-
earth-...](http://vamosdeploy.blogspot.co.uk/2016/02/the-down-to-earth-view-
of-application.html)

In this article we discuss: 1\. the functionality gaps that configuration
management tools leave in the software lifecycle; 2\. the functionality you
need from a code repository; 3\. and compares the benefits of containerisation
with the functionality of Vamos Deploy.

Let me know what you think

------
nathancope
We are looking for as much feedback on Vamos Deploy as we can get. Please let
us know if you think our product looks interesting.

------
ninadmhatre
after working on 4-5 deployment tools, i can say that, this one looks
interesting (cool videos btw), looking forward to hear more on the product...

~~~
nathancope
With Vamos Deploy you get the benefits that containerization brings but with
less effort. It fits in well if you are doing DevOps or just looking to
automate your deployments. We have a live demo version up and running. Take
alook at the Vamos Dashboard @
[http://46.101.83.152:8000/](http://46.101.83.152:8000/). Here you can view
the applications and grids created, the local repos that are being used,
history of deployments and the audit log. We can grant access to the VM so you
can use Vamos CLI, just contact us directly through the website
[https://vamosdeploy.com](https://vamosdeploy.com)

~~~
ninadmhatre
Nice dashboard you have, clean and simple. would love to try my hand with
vamos deploy..

